# Which Nintendo Character Are You?(quiz)



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

For a deceptive, but depressingly accurate quiz:

http://www.dorkly.com/post/69013/quiz-which-nintendo-character-are-you

I got Link from the Zelda series.

I also probably should've checked to see if anyone else posted this in previous threads, but I didn't. Sorry.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Hmm!

Result: Mario
You think you're the center of the universe - but judge yourself honestly: you're out of shape, you're far past your prime, and no one respects you. People think they can take things away from you with no consequences, others are challenging you constantly, and the truth is that you're about as middle-of-the-road as they come. You're nothing special, and you're the least interesting one in any group.

At least I'm a plumber and can overcharge for poor work!


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

So harsh...I got Mario too.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I got Link!

You have no voice in the world - you never did, but are only now realizing it. Your opinions and desires mean nothing against the crushing weight of the meaningless reality you exist in. Others demand you listen to them, but no one will listen to you.

What a bleak way to start the day


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

> Result: Donkey Kong
> You like throwing barrels! You like wearing a tie but otherwise you're naked! You're trying to outrun a past that haunts you every day! You like bananas! What a goof you are!


My mum wouldn't be surprised, she's always thought me an ape!

/ptr


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Taggart said:


> Hmm!
> 
> Result: Mario
> You think you're the center of the universe - but judge yourself honestly: you're out of shape, you're far past your prime, and no one respects you. People think they can take things away from you with no consequences, others are challenging you constantly, and the truth is that you're about as middle-of-the-road as they come. You're nothing special, and you're the least interesting one in any group.
> ...


Don't worry, you still get Princess Peach; AND by default, you are still more interesting than your brother Luigi.



ptr said:


> My mum wouldn't be surprised, she's always thought me an ape!
> 
> /ptr


Sounds like Donkey Kong gets off easier compared to the other characters. Maybe the quizmaker is a fan of those games.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

How silly can I be? I have no idea about Nintendo, but I still can't resist quizzes. So I took it, and got insulted for my pains!

Result: Mario
You think you're the center of the universe - but judge yourself honestly: you're out of shape, you're far past your prime, and no one respects you. People think they can take things away from you with no consequences, others are challenging you constantly, and the truth is that you're about as middle-of-the-road as they come. You're nothing special, and you're the least interesting one in any group.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Result: Link

"You have no voice in the world - you never did, but are only now realizing it. Your opinions and desires mean nothing against the crushing weight of the meaningless reality you exist in. Others demand you listen to them, but no one will listen to you."

This is depressing! It makes me want to go to the opposite extreme.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Another Mario. Oh, well, I like my theme song. That's all that matters anyway, right?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Mario here, too ... although I would have settled for Luigi


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

LMAO!!! I have no idea what or who YOSHI is but the description is hysterical!

YOSHI:

_"You eat and eat and eat - but nothing can fill the void within you. You're a disposable part of society - you have usefulness to be exploited by others, but you have no agency over yourself. You are the world's Kleenex - except your ultimate fate will not have the dignity afforded to a used Kleenex."_

Definitely not the typical "blow sunshine up your bum" kind of quiz. LOL

V


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Varick said:


> LMAO!!! I have no idea what or who YOSHI is but the description is hysterical!
> 
> YOSHI:
> 
> ...


He's the dinosaur the Mario rides on and can eat bad guys(goombas, koopas), can eat pretty much anything; but he gets his own games later on, as with Luigi:






The player in that video obviously sucks and doesn't know Yoshi can eat the ground hog enemies that pop up out of the ground, too. Honestly, have none of you played any Mario games? That is so sad. I grieve for every lost, Nintendo-deprived childhood.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I got Yoshi. ................


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

^And that's something to be proud of. Not just anyone can carry an overweight plumber on their back while devouring enemies at the same time; AND, you also have super jumping abilities, can somehow lay eggs, and your species come in seven different colors!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I was hoping to get Yoshi but got Link instead. How is this possible?


----------

